# Camo Highsider Project: The Snooky Fly



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just moved to part 2 thread to start off new. I just completed a front casting deck with storge hatch. It took me half day and several beers later then it came out awesome! I love it out it works out! Also it saves u money to build a casting deck and it's only cost me about $85 bucks for everything.

Here's is the list of materials:

4 ft x 3ft honeycomb fiberglass board for $10
Henry waterproof carpet glue $7
Outdoor carpet $10
Alum. Channel board $6.50
S.S fasters 2 1/2" screws, bolts, nuts, finished washers, flat washers, and lock washers $40
Tempress marine hatch $15

It's came out awesome and I have alots of more mods coming in for snookyfly highsider.

Stay Tuned.......


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just added a false floors to see what it's looks like and I know the colors doesnt match but I dont care at least it match on the outside as 2 tone paint.

I will have a rear deck install same as front deck, waiting for the grab bar, pushpole holders, mini jackplate, tiller extension, wiring for lights, bilge pump, and f
Gps/fish finder. Also will add a stainless steel propeller for 18hp tohatsu 2 stroke Twisted Evil

Hope u guys like it.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Today....I just installed a rear deck with honeycomb board and carpet on a camo snookyfly highsider. My pushpole holders and tiller extension suppose to arrive today but I guess not. Now I have homebuilt NMZ highsider and will probably hit to the banana river NMZ on Sunday if the winds are good.

My next job is go fish and pole the highsider in the nmz while I wait for my supplies for the highsider. Next I will clean the gheenoe before install a bedliner coating on the bottom of the hull and put few coats on her for hull protection. Then will install the false floor with 5200 and add a drain caps. My grabbar with fishfinder and
switches, and bob manual jackplate suppose to come sometime next week or so then I will probably install my 18hp tohatsu 2 stroke with s.s prop and bob' stabilizer plate.

This highsider is going to be fly with a 18hp tohatsu and I'm hopping it will hit 28mph mark loaded with fishing gear.





















Hope u like it.....stay tuned.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Your really hooking that ride up. It looks great. Where do you buy your honeycomb board? I am just starting a project and I want to use that for my decks.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks great , seems like the next step is a custom beer holder ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

yOUR STUFF ALWAYS TURNS OUT GOOD [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

Fiberglass board for $10? Did you make or buy?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Your really hooking that ride up. It looks great. Where do you buy your honeycomb board? I am just starting a project and I want to use that for my decks.


I got a leftover scrap honeycomb board at Skycraft parts and surplus store in Winter Park and it has really good cheap electronic stuff in the store.

Thanks for the comments and yeah I will have my beer holder in my gheenoe that's a must have!

JRL,

I got it for really cheap and it's honeycomb fiberglass board leftover in the bin from Skycraft store.

Anytide,

Thanks for the awesome push pole holders and tiller extension. I just got it today and it looks good and pretty STRONG tiller extension and TUFF-TILLER passed today by handle alots of abuse  with no cracks and tear around the tiller handle yet so I can't wait to try it out for some more! Strong arm products is one of my favorite because it can handle some serious stuff out there but I love what u made strong product for A GREAT PRICE! Thank you!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I just got a TUFF-tiller extension from anytide and I just want to try something different. This plastic tiller extension is pretty heavy and strong but a great price! Strong Arm products still one of my favorite tiller extension that can handle some serious abuse. So anyway this Tuff-Tiller has a neat comfort hand grip and the clamp to the tiller of the motor is still strong to handle anything but not as strong like strong arm tiller extension. I really like it so far for $50 bucks budget tuff tiller extension for people can afford one. strongarm tiller extension is expensive but worth it on every penny of it and it can beat any tiller extension out there! The tuff tiller is perfect for fit on 2 tohatsu motors so I can pick either a 9.8 4 stroke or 18hp 2 stroke and has quick release clamp by using a penny or flatscrew driver.

I had done some rope work on the tiller extension and I think it came out really good......

What do u think?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

rope work looks good, did you do it yourself ?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> rope work looks good, did you do it yourself ?


Yes I had done it for an hour or so and I learned from the book called The Ashley of knots I think and it about tying a knots for arts.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Installed the pole holders with strap cord and it's NMZ ready to go! 16ft pushpole is perfect for NMZ highsiders.....IMHO.

Now I'm going to pick up the rustoleum bedliner paint and suppose to pick up the side mount grab bar sometime this weekend. Waiting for bob's manual jackplate, fish/depth finder, 4 gang switch, lights, and BILGE PUMP on shipping! It's going to be sweet highsider once it's done.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks Blake -looks great !!  -get it slimy    
                                     -anytide


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Finally!......I just installed my jackplate and a grab bar so I can take it out for a test ride on the lake to see how it goes. First I thought my motor is mounted too high and will cause blow out problems. When I got to the lake and crank my.18hp tohatsu 2 stroke to get warm up for a test run.

I gotta say something about this tohatsu 18hp on a highsidser and it's fast as [email protected]@&! The holeshot is really insane and exellent mid range power! I just gps myself, battery, box, 6 gallons fuel tank clocked at 30.2 MPH! Average gps speed is 28.7 mph when I stand up and drive. I'm lovin this and has soo much fun to drive this gheenoe. The jackplate is awesome and can adjusted on the water.

Now I'm going to take a grab bar off for paint then start wiring for navigation lights, bilge pump, and gps fish finder.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nice sled Blake 
-anytide


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice! It's looking great and kinda reminds me of mine, with all the thru rail bolts. 

You gotta get those false floor panels installed. The drain channel drove me nuts in mine until I did the false floor.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Very nice! It's looking great and kinda reminds me of mine, with all the thru rail bolts.
> 
> You gotta get those false floor panels installed. The drain channel drove me nuts in mine until I did the false floor.


Thanks!

The false floor is already installed from the middle bench to rear bench so I can use this for standing up with a grab bar.  I dont think I will add another false floor from middle bench to a front deck because I may add another deck on it so I can have a BIG deck!


----------

